# Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie. (Indikativ, "als", "als ob")



## damienloi

Kann man nach ,,als und als ob" Indikativ verwenden?

Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie.
Tu so, als ob du mich liebst.


----------



## Kajjo

damienloi said:


> Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie.
> Tu so, als ob du mich liebst.


Standardsprachlich ist der Indikativ nicht korrekt und ich rate davon ab, mit "als ob" den Indikativ zu nutzen.

Umgangssprachlich wird in gesprochener Sprache öfter mal der Indikativ mit "als ob" verwendet, und zwar dann, wenn die Aussage im Nebensatz als quasi sicher gilt.

Mit "als" kann aber nur der Konjunktiv stehen und auch die Umgangssprache macht da keine Ausnahme.


----------



## damienloi

Ok. Danke


----------



## Hutschi

Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie.
Das ist doch aber hier Konjunktiv 1. Weil die Form dem Indikativ gleicht, könnte man sie durch Konjunktiv 2 ersetzen, man muss es aber nicht.

Siehe auch Konjugation - haben - Alle Formen, Tabellen, Beispiele und Downloads

Im zweiten Satz müsste es heißen: ... als ob du mich liebest.
Man kann auch sagen: ... als ob du mich liebtest.
Aber das kann mit Vergangenheit verwechselt werden.

Ich bin nicht mal sicher, ob der indikativ heute noch falsch ist. "Liebest" klingt hochgestochen und "liebtest" ist mehrdeutig.
Bleibt: "... lieben würdest."


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie.
> Das ist doch aber hier Konjunktiv 1. Weil die Form dem Indikativ gleicht, könnte man sie durch Konjunktiv 2 ersetzen, *man muss es aber nicht.*


Bedeutet das, dass Du den Satz ''_Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie_'' für richtig und idiomatisch hältst? Ich würde spontan nur ''hätten'' sagen, bin aber kein Muttersprachler..


----------



## Hutschi

Ich halte ihn für völlig korrekt und idiomatisch.
Auch die Nutzung des Indikatives in der Umgangssprache halte ich für korrekt und idiomatisch. Und die Nutzung von


''_Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie_''. entspricht: _Es scheint, als seien wir angekommen. _Konjunktiv 1
''_Es scheint, als hätten wir eine gute Chemie_''. entspricht: _Es scheint, als wären wir angekommen. _Konjunktiv 2

Man kann theoretisch 1. auch als Indikativ interpretieren. Ich denke, das hat Kajjo so gemacht.


Indikativ: ''_Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie_''. entspricht: _Es scheint, als sind wir angekommen. _Indikativ.

Hier wird auch bei "sind" immer häufiger umgangssprachlich idiomatisch verwendet. Ich denke, zum Teil liegt das daran, dass in sehr vielen Fällen Konjunktiv 1 und Indikativ zusammenfallen und Analogie eintritt. Schriftsprachlich würde ich es höchstens in Dialogen verwenden, während "als haben" völlig korrekt ist.

_"Es scheint, als habe er Ärger bekommen."_ In der 3. Person ist der Konjunktiv 1 vom Indikativ leicht unterscheidbar. "Hat" kann man nicht verwenden.
"Es scheint, als hat er Ärger bekommen. Hier stimme ich mit Kajjo überein.

Wenn Konjunktiv 1 und Indikativ zusammenfallen, kann man sie oft durch Konjunktiv 2 ersetzen.
Oder man kann sie mit "würde" aufbauen.

Konjunktiv 2 fällt oft mit einfacher Vergangenheit zusammen. Dann kann nur durch Kontext geklärt werden, was gemeint ist. Das ist aber sehr oft sehr einfach.

---

Hier prallen am Ende zwei Meinungen aufeinander.
Ich werde noch im Duden "richtiges und gutes Deutsch nachsehen.
Jetzt muss ich mich aber  erst ums Mittagessen kümmern, sonst könnte/kann es Probleme geben.


----------



## bearded

Danke für die Antwort! Es scheint, als musst(?umgs)/müssest/müsstest Du schon sehr früh beginnen (9.35 Uhr), Dich um das Mittagessen zu kümmern! Es soll lecker werden, also guten Appetit!


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Bedeutet das, dass Du den Satz ''Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie'' für richtig und idiomatisch hältst?
> _
> 
> 
> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich halte ihn für völlig korrekt und idiomatisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _



Deine persönliche Meinung verstößt aber gegen alle 'offiziellen' Grammatikregeln (und, nebenbei gesagt, gegen mein Sprachgefühl).



> Duden
> In irrealen Vergleichssätzen mit _als ob, als wenn_ und _wie wenn_ wird sowohl der *Konjunktiv I* als auch der *Konjunktiv II *verwendet: _Du tust ja geradezu, als ob du zu gar nichts zu gebrauchen wär[e]st/sei[e]st._





> Canoo: Irreale Vergleichssätze drücken einen Vergleich aus, der möglich aber nicht wirklich ist. Einleitewörter sind:
> 
> _als wenn, wie wenn_
> _als ob_
> _als_ und Erststellung des finiten Verbs
> Das Verb steht im Konjunktiv II (auch mit _würde_)
> 
> Sehr selten *(nicht bei als mit Verb an erster Stelle)* kommt – vor allem in der gesprochenen Sprache – auch der Indikativ vor.





> *deutschegrammatik20. Nebensatz: als (ob)*
> Standardsprachlich steht in Sätzen mit als ob der Konjunktiv II.
> Eine Variante eines Nebensatzes mit als ob, als wenn oder wie wenn ist ein Hauptsatz mit als. Der Hauptsatz mit als steht immer als zweiter Hauptsatz. *Der Gebrauch des Konjunktivs ist hier obligatorisch:*
> _Er sieht heute so schlecht aus, als hätte er die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen._



Siehe auch
Als sei vs Als wäre


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe nachgesehen. Sowohl Konjunktiv 1 als auch Konjunktiv 2 können mit "als" und "als wenn" in irrealen Vergleichssätzen verwendet werden. Konjunktiv 2 wird etwas häufiger verwendet, aber Bedingungen dafür sind nicht angegeben worden.
Wenn Konjunktiv 1 nicht vom Indikativ unterscheidbar ist, kann er durch Konjunktiv 2 ersetzt werden.

Die "würde"-Formen werden meist nur im umgangssprachlichen Register der Standardsprache verwendet. Einige sind aber bereits standardsprachlich.
Leider habe ich hier kein Beispiel für unseren Fall gefunden. Ein Beispiel wäre der futurische Gebrauch:

_Es scheint, als würden wir bald eine gute Chemie haben._ ("Bald" habe ich eingefügt, damit der Gebrauch futurisch wird.) - Diese Wendung ist standardsprachlich.

(Duden, richtiges und gutes Deutsch, 6. Auflage, S.576 ff.)
(Ich habe nicht wörtlich zitiert, denn das würde zu lang werden.) - futurischer Gebrauch-> würde standardsprachlich. "Würde" ist auch in anderen Fällen bereits standardsprachlich, ich gehe aber nicht näher darauf ein, weil es nur am Rande des Themas liegt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wenn Konjunktiv 1 nicht vom Indikativ unterscheidbar ist, kann er durch Konjunktiv 2 ersetzt werden.


Ich würde sagen: 
_Wenn Konjunktiv 1 nicht vom Indikativ unterscheidbar ist, *muss* er durch Konjunktiv 2 ersetzt werden._


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Claude, was ist falsch? Du zitierst:


> _In irrealen Vergleichssätzen mit als ob, als wenn und wie wenn wird sowohl der *Konjunktiv I* als auch der *Konjunktiv II *verwendet: Du tust ja geradezu, als ob du zu gar nichts zu gebrauchen wär[e]st/sei[e]st.:_


 Warum ist dann der Satz falsch:
_''Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie'' ?
"Haben"_ ist doch hier Konjunktiv 1.

Siehe auch Flexion:haben – Wiktionary


ich habe
du habest
er sie es habe
wir haben
ihr habet
sie haben

Warum schließt Du Konjunktiv 1 aus?

*(Edit) *Mit Claude überlappt.

Claude schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen:
> _Wenn Konjunktiv 1 nicht vom Indikativ unterscheidbar ist, *muss* er durch Konjunktiv 2 ersetzt werden._



Wo steht das? (Ich wäre froh, wenn Du hierzu eindeutige Angaben hast. In meinem Sprachgefühl gibt es kein Problem. Vielleicht ist auch die tatsächliche Verwendung lokal unterschiedlich häufig.)

Ich finde nur


> "*Kann *gebraucht werden:
> ...
> als Ersatz für Formen, die nicht eindeutig Konjunktiv 1 sind. ... "


(Duden, Richtiges und gutes Deutsch, S. 577, 578)

Du kannst ja auch Konjunktiv 2 verwenden, ich sehe da kein Problem. Nur können andere hier korrekt Konjunktiv 1 verwenden. Und es tun auch viele.


----------



## JClaudeK

Siehe #10


JClaudeK said:


> Wenn Konjunktiv 1 nicht vom Indikativ unterscheidbar ist, *muss* er durch Konjunktiv 2 ersetzt werden.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich halte ihn für völlig korrekt und idiomatisch.


Ist er aber leider nicht. Warum können wir nicht mal wirklich bei der Standardsprache bleiben?

+ "Als ob" leitet ausschließlich irreale Sätze ein.
+ In irrealen Sätzen steht standardmäßig der Konjunktiv II.
+ Die ersatzweise, seltene Verwendung von Konjunktiv I ist nur möglich, wenn er von Indikativ unterscheidbar ist.
+ Als Empfehlung an Sprachlernende ist aber nur Konjunktiv II zu gebrauchen.



Hutschi said:


> Konjunktiv 2 wird etwas häufiger verwendet


Das ist grob irreführend. Standardsprachlich ist Konjunktiv II der Standard, alles andere eine Ausnahme. Von "etwas" kann nun wahrlich nicht die Rede sein. Es ist eher Regel vs. Ausnahme.

Wieder ein Thread, in dem in #2 alles gesagt war und danach nur noch Verwirrung gestiftet wurde. Finde ich persönlich schade, da es unsere Qualität für den Fragesteller insgesamt senkt und Muttersprachler uneinig erscheinen lässt, obwohl die Standardsprache klar ist.

@Hutschi: Beachte auch, dass die Titelfrage explizit den Indikativ betraf.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wo steht das? (Ich wäre froh, wenn Du hierzu eindeutige Angaben hast.





> Canoo
> wenn die Formen des Indikativs und des Konjunktivs I gleichlautend sind  [....]  wird der Konjunktiv II oder die _würde_-Form bevorzugt


und hier.

Aber ohnehin


Kajjo said:


> In irrealen Sätzen steht standardmäßig der Konjunktiv II.


----------



## Hutschi

Es steht in Duden: Richtiges und gutes Deutsch:


> Konjunktiv 1:
> Als Kennzeichnung von irrealen Vergleichssätzen (weniger häufig als Konjunktiv 2): als, als wenn, als ob



Und es steht hier nichts, dass das nur für eindeutige Konjunktiv-1-Formen zutrifft.

S. 61


> als/als wenn/ als ob:
> ... irreale Vergleichssätze:
> _... Beide Konjunktive sind standardsprachlich korrekt.
> ...
> Beispiel: Es ist, als rase die Geschichte._




_(Neues _Beispiel von mir: Damit Mehrzahl möglich ist, leicht abgewandelt: Es ist, als rasen Auto am Fenster vorbei. Es ist, als rase ein Auto am Fenster vorbei. Vergleiche: _Es ist, als raste ein Auto am Fenster vorbei. _Das kann die Bedeutung ändern. Rast es noch oder ist es bereits vorbeigerast?)

Bei anderen Formen ist es unproblematischer.

Mir ist, als gehe ich durch die Hölle. ("Gehe" ist hier sogar eindeutig Konjunktiv.)
Mir ist, als ginge ich durch durch die Hölle.
_
Edit:_
Ich habe für die Definition als standardsprachlich die Ausgabe von 2007 genommen. Hat sich das in den letzten zehn Jahren geändert? (Es wäre möglich, aber ich habe nichts davon gehört.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Und es steht hier nichts, dass das nur für eindeutige Konjunktiv-1-Formen zutrifft.


Weil sie annehmen, dass es JEDEM unmittelbar eingängig ist, dass ein Konjunktiv I als solcher erkennbar sein muss, denn die Grundregel "Konjunktiv muss durch irgendein Mittel gekennzeichnet sein", gilt halt immer. Du interpretierst manches so wortwörtlich, dass ich manchmal aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht rauskomme. 

Zusammenfassung: Standard ist Konjunktiv II. Selten stattdessen Konjunktiv I, nur umgangssprachlich Indikativ.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist doch gekennzeichnet. Wenn Indikativ standardsprachlich falsch ist, kann es nur Konjunktiv sein. Das ist unmittelbar logisch.

Und Umgangssprache ist ein Register der Standardsprache, keine falsche Standardsprache.
Aber: Umgangssprachlich ist es nicht eindeutig, was aber keinen Bedeutungsunterschied ergibt, weil der Vergleichssatz bereits durch "als" bestimmt ist.

Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie:
Standardsprachlich:
Durch Kontext "als" ist "haben" eindeutig als Konjunktiv 1 bestimmt. Konjunktiv 1 ist erkennbar, denn Indikativ ist ausgeschlossen.
Damit ist Deine Bedingung erfüllt, Kajjo.

Umgangssprachlich: Es ist grammatisch mehrdeutig.

In der Zusammenfassung stimmen wir überein:



> Zusammenfassung: Standard ist Konjunktiv II. Selten stattdessen Konjunktiv I, nur umgangssprachlich Indikativ.



Edit: Bedingung, Zusammenfassung.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es ist doch gekennzeichnet. Wenn Indikativ standardsprachlich falsch ist, kann es nur Konjunktiv sein. Das ist unmittelbar logisch


Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst, oder? 

Grammatische Kennzeichnung ist kein logisches Ausschlusspiel. Meine Güte.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist doch aber völlig klar, dass es in unserem Fall standardsprachlich ausschließlich Konjunktiv 1 sein kann. Du hast es ja selbst begründet.
Und ich habe es nie anders gefühlt.

Wir können uns einigen auf Deinen Satz:



> *Zusammenfassung:* Standard ist Konjunktiv II. Selten stattdessen Konjunktiv I, nur umgangssprachlich Indikativ.


 
(Wobei "Standard" etwas anderes bedeutet als "standardsprachlich", nämlich etwa englisch: "default" = normalerweise. Das ist durch das folgende "selten" definiert, welches auch standardsprachlich ist.)


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Zur Ausgangsfrage: (Ich fasse meine Meinung zusammen und den Dissenz.)



> Kann man nach ,,als und als ob" Indikativ verwenden?


Nur umgangssprachlich. Standardsprachlich stehen Konjunktiv 2 (normalerweise) oder Konjunktiv 1 (selten).



> Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie.


Siehe Diskussion. Als Indikativ nur umgangssprachlich.

Ich empfinde es als Konjunktiv 1 und damit als korrekt.
Viele in der Diskussion betrachten es als Indikativ, damit als nur umgangssprachlich.



> Tu so, als ob du mich liebst.


Nur umgangssprachlich.

Standardsprachlich meist:
Tu so, als ob du mich liebtest.
Selten:
Tu so, als ob du mich liebest. (nach meinem Gefühl: Nur poetisch)


----------



## JClaudeK

_Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie. _


Hutschi said:


> Als Indikativ nur umgangssprachlich.



"als" (ohne "ob") wird meines Wissens nicht umgangssprachlich verwendet, ganz im Gegenteil: das ist eher gehobenes Deutsch.

Wenn schon umgangssprachlich, dann: "Es scheint, wir haben eine gute Chemie."


----------



## JClaudeK

Warum hält Hutschi den Indikativ hier für richtig?

Vielleicht habe ich hier die Lösung des Rätsels gefunden:



> Vergleichssätze mit als (ob) stehen immer im Konjunktiv 2, weil das zu Vergleichende nicht mit dem Vergleich übereinstimmt. Es besteht dazwischen keine Identität, sondern nur eine hypothetische Verknüpfung.
> Wo allerdings nichts verglichen wird, darf auch kein Vergleichssatz angeschlossen werden. Eben dies gehört zu den häufigsten Fehlern im Deutschen:
> _Wenn Roan und Taru nachmittags von der Schule nach Hause kommen, gehen sie erst einmal ihre jungen Freunde besuchen. Und es scheint, als ob die Elefanten schon darauf warteten._
> 
> Weil das Syntagma _schien, als ob_ oft vorkommt, nimmt [der Verfasser] irrtümlich an, dies wäre der normale Anschluß. Tatsächlich enthält der Vergleichssatz aber gar keinen Vergleich, sondern den Inhalt des Scheinens selbst. Außerdem ist die Aussage irreal, obwohl der Verfasser genau das Gegenteil beabsichtigt hat. Richtig wäre ein Daß-Satz:
> _Wenn Roan und Taru nachmittags von der Schule nach Hause kommen, gehen sie erst einmal ihre jungen Freunde besuchen. Und es scheint, dass die Elefanten schon darauf warten._



In Wirklichkeit müsste der Ausgangssatz heißen (weil  gar keine hypothetische Verknüpfung vorliegt - soweit ich das sehe.  damienloi sollte sich dazu äußern ...):
_Es scheint, dass wir eine gute Chemie haben. (_bzw.:_ "Es scheint, wir haben eine gute Chemie." -_ siehe #21)
Oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Tatsächlich bleibt es hypothetisch, aber ich betrachte es im pragmatischen Sinne nicht als hypothetisch, nur im grammatischen Sinn.

Ich halte den Indikativ umgangssprachlich auf alle Fälle hier korrekter als den Konjunktiv 2, das kann ich halt schlecht begründen, aber die Begründung von Claude scheint mir einleuchtend.

Im gegebenen Fall "empfinde" ich es aber eben als Konjunktiv 1. Ich habe in den Tabellen erst später nachgeschaut, weil ich durch die Antworten verunsichert war.

In einer Hinsicht ist es ein Grenzfall: pragmatisch ändert sich die Bedeutung nicht. Erst wenn wir Konjunktiv 2 einsetzen, ändert sie sich hin zu einer geringeren Wahrscheinlichkeit, zu Zweifel.
"Es scheint" bedeutet hier ungefähr genausoviel wie "Ich bin mir (ziemlich) sicher".

Es ist im Sprachfeld:

Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wir eine gute Chemie haben.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir zusammenpassen.
Wir passen gut zusammen, stimmts?
Dagegen:

Es scheint, wir hätten eine gute Chemie.
Es scheint, als hätten wir eine gute Chemie.
Es könnte sein, dass wir eine gute Chemie haben.
Außenstehende könnten annehmen, wir haben eine gute Chemie, dabei haben wir gar keine.
Es sieht so aus, als passten wir gut zusammen./... als würden wir gut zusammenpassen.
(Edit) Die Beispiele sind nicht als Synonyme gemeint, sondern als Sprachfeld.

Ich würde "hätten" hier praktisch nicht verwenden, aus pragmatischen Gründen (hätte/könnte/wollte - alles negativ besetzt. )
Gegebenenfalls würde ich die Form ganz wehglassen.

---

Noch eine kleine dumme Frage:
Zum Konjunktiv 1: Wozu werden die Einträge in den Tabellen verwendet, wenn sie nicht möglich sind?

---
Ich denke, die Entwicklung geht dahin, dass auch der Indikativ in unserem Zusammenhang standardsprachlich wird, es sei denn, die Sprache neigt zur Vergröberung, was ich aber nicht sehe.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> _Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie. _
> 
> 
> "als" (ohne "ob") wird meines Wissens nicht umgangssprachlich verwendet, ganz im Gegenteil: das ist eher gehobenes Deutsch.
> 
> Wenn schon umgangssprachlich, dann: "Es scheint, wir haben eine gute Chemie."


Duden "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch" markiert es nicht als umgangssprachlich.

Bei "Es scheint, wir haben eine gute Chemie.":
Ich sehe es als Redewendung für: "Ich denke, wir haben eine gute Chemie."

Pragmatisch gesehen betrachte ich die Situation als umgangssprachlich. 

Wenn mit "Chemie" zum Beispiel Photochemikalien gemeint sind, wäre es aber umgangssprachlich wegen "gute Chemie".

Ohne Kontext sehe ich es als Redewendung: _Wir passen zusammen. _


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Ohne Kontext sehe ich es als Redewendung: _Wir passen zusammen._


Ohne Kontext hatte ich an _Wir haben eine gute Chemie-Fakultät _gedacht (seitens einer Uni).


----------



## Hutschi

Da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.
Vergleiche auch: dort stimmt die Chemie



> D*ort* *stimmt* *die Chemie*
> das passt harmonisch zusammen; das ist stimmig


Von hier habe ich die Bedeutung abgeleitet.

Es ist umgangssprachlich, ebenso wenn Du an eine _Chemie-Fakultät_ gedacht hast. _Chemie _für_ Chemie-Fakultät_ ist umgangssprachlich.

Wir sollten immer zuerst nach dem Kontext fragen ...


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> In Wirklichkeit müsste der Ausgangssatz heißen (weil gar keine hypothetische Verknüpfung vorliegt - soweit ich das sehe.  damienloi sollte sich dazu äußern ...):
> _Es scheint, dass wir eine gute Chemie haben. (_bzw.:_ "Es scheint, wir haben eine gute Chemie." -_ siehe #21)
> Oder?


Diese Idee gefällt mir gut... ich würde es sehr geradlinig so sehen, dass man "scheint, als ob" nur verwendet (und verwenden kann), wenn der folgende Satz irreal ist. Es scheint eben nur so und wir wissen nicht, ob der Schein trügt oder nicht.

_Es erscheint zwar so, als ob wir ein gutes Verhältnis hätten, aber in Wahrheit...
= Wir haben kein gutes Verhältnis.
<hier ist nur Konjunktiv II sinnvoll>

Es scheint mir, dass wir ein gutes Verhältnis haben.
= Ich halte unser Verhältnis für gut.
_
Ich finde es trotzdem nach wie vor traurig, dass dieser Thread nicht mit #3 geendet ist. Die Frage war klar und richtig beanwortet. Selbst der umgangssprachlich manchmal verwendet Indikativ war in #2 erwähnt. Wir zerreden zu viel.


----------



## Hutschi

Es war nicht erwähnt, dass der Originalsatz den Konjunktiv 1 enthielt in _Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie_.
Das ist doch schon eine sehr wesentliche Frage, wenn es um Korrektheit geht.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es war nicht erwähnt, dass der Originalsatz den Konjunktiv 1 enthiel


Tut er nicht. Das ist nur deine sehr persönliche Art der Interpretation mit deiner doch sehr speziellen Art der "Logik".

Die Titelfrage lautet, ob Indikativ erlaubt ist. 

Der Satz soll also eindeutig Indikativ sein. Warum in aller Welt müssen wir das zerreden und ins Gegenteil verkehren? Die Frage ist doch nun wirklich sonnenklar.

Die Antwort ist auch klar: Indikativ ist allenfalls umgangssprachlich, eigentlich müsste der Konjunktiv II stehen. Siehe #2.

Meine Güte, manchmal komme ich aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Hutschi

In #2 steht: 





> Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie.


Hättest Du geschrieben:

 Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie.
_
Es ist eine umgangssprachliche Wendung. Umgangssprachlich kann man den Indikativ verwenden. Selbst wenn man ihn mit "als" nicht verwenden kann, bleibt es doch ein Konjunktiv._
Die Interpretation des Ausschlusses verstehe ich nicht. Im gegebenen Fall ist es sicher, dass eine gute Chemie vorhanden ist.

Dann hätte ich es als erledigt betrachtet. Aber die einfache Markierung als Falsch ist falsch. Es hat aber auch bei mir etwas gedauert, bis ich sah, dass "gute Chemie" umgangssprachlich ist, der Satz also insgesamt umgangssprachlich ist.

Umgangssprache ist keine falsche Sprache, darüber sind wir uns ja einig.

Es ist einfach nicht so falsch.

Ich sehe keinen garmmatischen Unterschied zwischen: _Es scheint, als habest du noch nicht gefrühstückt._ und _Es scheint, als haben wir eine gute Chemie._

Beide betreffen typische umgangssprachliche Situationen und verwenden Konjunktiv 1.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Aber die einfache Markierung als Falsch ist falsch.


Verdammt noch mal, nein.

Die Markierung mit dem roten Kreuz ist STANDARDSPRACHE. Sie gilt für Sprachlerner, die Prüfungen bestehen müssen.

Ich habe ergänzt, dass _umgangssprachlich_ der Indikativ verwendet wird. Die Markierung als "falsch" ist dennoch korrekt. Umgangssprache ist eben nicht das Register, nach dem Lehrer Prüfungen oder Diktate bewerten. Wie oft haben wir darüber schon diskutiert.

Die Frage war, ob Indikativ erlaubt ist. Nein, ist er nicht.



Hutschi said:


> Umgangssprache ist keine falsche Sprache, darüber sind wir uns ja einig.


Nein, sind wir nicht, denn du interpretierst den Begriff auf eine sehr variable Art.


----------

